# Burrito’s Progression Thread — Method Neutral



## Burrito (Mar 12, 2022)

I average 45 with roux right now


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 12, 2022)

nice what is your main


----------



## Burrito (Mar 12, 2022)

GTS3 LM


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 12, 2022)

i heard its nice. did you lubricate it yet?


----------



## Burrito (Mar 12, 2022)

Yes it’s great

a little fast but great

I also have the maglev rs3m and I get better times so I think I’ll use it and the Lm as backup


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 12, 2022)

the rs3m is really nice and stable but a little slow in my opinion


----------



## Garf (Mar 12, 2022)

I have the GTS3M with the normal magnet strength... it is so flexible, yet somehow really stable.


----------



## Burrito (Mar 13, 2022)

I have 2 sub 30 singles! I recorded one and it’ll be on my YouTube.


----------



## Burrito (Mar 13, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I have the GTS3M with the normal magnet strength... it is so flexible, yet somehow really stable.





> Yeah, I lubed it to make it slower. I like medium to fast cubes but controllable, that’s why I plan to get a Valk
> 
> 
> Luke Solves Cubes said:
> ...


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 14, 2022)

GenZ Cubing said:


> I average 45 with roux right now


Good luck, roux is a good method.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 15, 2022)

cool, another Mehta user! Good luck on your progression!


----------



## Burrito (Mar 16, 2022)

I’m learning CMLL and I found some algs that are OK for 2x2, which is great
I’m averaging low 40/sub 30


----------



## Burrito (Aug 26, 2022)

I went to zz


----------



## Burrito (Sep 1, 2022)

I’m thinking of doing zz and roux, thoughts?


----------



## Silky (Sep 1, 2022)

Burrito Does Cubes said:


> I’m thinking of doing zz and roux, thoughts?


Go for it. If you decide to go with both I recommend learning COLL since it can be used for both methods.


----------



## Burrito (Sep 2, 2022)

I am becoming method neutral with ZZ, Roux, and CFOP. I’ll post averages of each below.


----------



## Burrito (Sep 2, 2022)

Zz:
Generated by CubeTime.
Current ao5: 23.76

Time List:
1. (29.62): U' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' F2 B L U R' D' L2 R2 F' U'
2. 25.39: D' L U2 L2 B L2 U2 F L2 B' U2 L2 B' D' R' D' B' F' L' D2 F2
3. 23.52: U' F2 L' B' L D R' F' U2 F' B2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 R
4. 22.37: L D B2 L2 B2 L' F2 U2 L B' D' L D U B F U'
5. (22.34): D B' D2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F R2 U L R' F' D B2 R U' B


----------



## Burrito (Sep 2, 2022)

Roux: 
Generated by CubeTime.
Current ao5: 28.27

Time List:
1. (33.45): F2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 B' R2 B' R D B' R F
2. 30.83: F' L2 D' B2 R' D F' R D2 B D2 R2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' R'
3. 28.10: L2 B2 R U2 R' D2 R F2 R F2 U' R D2 F R2 F' L R2 B' R'
4. 25.88: B D2 B2 L2 B2 L' U R2 F D B2 D2 F2 B2 D B2 R2 U L2 D
5. (24.77): L' F' U2 L U D F R L2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 B D2 B2 R'


----------



## Burrito (Sep 2, 2022)

CFOP:
Generated by CubeTime.
Current ao5: 19.01

Time List:
1. (20.42): B2 D' B2 R2 F' L2 D2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 R' D F2 R' F' L' B' R'
2. 19.79: U' B R2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 B2 U2 R' D' B' R U' L' B L'
3. 19.23: L' U2 B' R2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 B' D L' D2 L2 R2 B' U2 F U'
4. 18.02: L D R' L' F2 D' R2 U2 L F R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 B'
5. (17.56): U' B' F2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B D2 L B R B R2


----------



## Burrito (Sep 2, 2022)

Aiming for a sub-30 fully method neutral average…
Generated by CubeTime.
Comp Sim: 23.00

Time List:
1. (31.30): F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' B' U L F L F2 L' D' R D (CFOP)
2. 24.10: D R' B U2 R F R D L F L2 B D2 B2 R2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 (ROUX)
3. 23.96: L2 U' L2 D' R' D F2 R' F R2 D F2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R' (ZZ)
4. 20.95: D' U' L2 D' F2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 F' U F D L U2 L' B (ROUX)
5. (20.00): B' D2 R2 U2 F D2 F' L2 B R' D2 U' F2 R B2 D L B U2 (FREEFOP)


----------



## Burrito (Sep 2, 2022)

Cubing Forever said:


> cool, another Mehta user! Good luck on your progression!


Maybe I’ll use some mehta in my solves…


----------



## Burrito (Nov 23, 2022)

SIKE -- Im using ZZ.

ZZ-A and ZZ-CT (when I learn it)


Check out my yt for ZZ!


----------

